# Light pictures for mjg21



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the light set-up and you are welcome anytime you want to go and check them out for yourself. I know you do well with yours, just another option. I fully understand how this can get expensive, but this is my favorite hobby and it has evolved over the years. I apolegize for losing my cool and it sounds like you like the same things I do.:thumbsup: Thirty-five feet to the end of the light field.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Got my old setup sold today. Not gonna lie I was a little sad to see it go. We've had plenty fun with those lights.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

They look good can't wait to see them in action!
Pm sent


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Those run off generator? What size generator are you running


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Honda 2000


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Those lights are so good it makes it look like the water isn't even there

. Just kidding of course


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I actually got to show mine off to Reel Stripper the other night.


----------



## reel stripper 29 (Aug 19, 2009)

They looked good Lopealong. I belive I'm gonna go with a set up like yours.


----------

